# Need help finding Trinity Blade parts



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

A friend of mine has a Blade and was wondering where he could go for parts on-line. I can't find anything.

Any help would be great.

Jerry


----------



## kzacher (Feb 11, 2006)

You can order them from the trinity web site. http://store.teamtrinity.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=TP&Category_Code=BP

Use the online link. If he cannot find the part online call Trinity for the part number and do a search, it will come up. I do not reccomend buying straight from Trinity over the phone becuase in my experiences with them they will charge you Full list price and then promise to correct it and never do.

What does your friend need? I have a good quantity of parts left over from mine that I can't use and haven't bothered to list on E-bay yet. If your friend is interested I can put together a list of what exactly what I have. Generally speaking I have most of the suspension parts, alot of arms, drive shaft, stock motor, ect. I'll give him a good deal if he wants the stuff.


----------

